# "How To" Adjust Revo Remap Software



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

*"How To" Adjust Revo Remap Software*

Well since the New Version of the Revo map has become available, there seems to be a drastic number of increased users (especially in the North West). So with this new Software and the promise of being able to adjust how do we go about doing it???

Well here's the answer..

Firstly you need to be aware of what your actually doing, whilst the maps are adjustable you need to be able to substantiate any increase you give the car, with safe logs via Vagcom (Over the coming weeks I'll produce a how to on the logs and a general breakdown of how to understand them and insert a link here)

So what do you need&#8230;










1x Revo Serial Port Switch "SPS" (£150 from any Revo Dealer)
1x USB Printer Cable
1x Laptop
1x Revo Software (Available Below)
1x User Mannual (Available Below)

The most important bit the *FREE* Revo Software:-
http://www.revotechnik.com/resources/uploads/files/spsvag1030.zip
I would Thoroughly Recommend Reading the Revo User Guide:-
http://www.revotechnik.com/resources/uploads/files/SPS_AdvancedUserGuide_V0707.pdf

Unbox the Revo SPS and you'll find a nice little box with a OBD2 connection (ideal for the ecu socket near the bonnet release):- 









Install the Software above and use the printer cable to connect the revo switch to the laptop:-









Now at this point you can adjust the pre-set settings of the switch, but rather than to do that your probably better off aquiring the settings the car is currently running with the revo, (then you know your base)

Plug in your Revo SPS into the ECU Port:-









Now open the REVO Software and on the bar at the top it says "ECU acquire" Hit that button and it will give you the boost and timming settings of the current REVO Map. (IGNORE FUEL, the software does not let it adjust and will just roll back that setting is for other cars (MK5 Golf))









Make a note of what your existing setting is&#8230;

After Looking at the pics, I'm now going to do it in screen shots rather than pics of the laptop screen&#8230; so bare with me&#8230;. But I'm sure there's enough for you to get your teeth into for the moment..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers for this tony, will have a look at the weekend,


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Shell discovered on her recent trip to Awesome that the Revo remap reverts to basic settings if the engine management system control unit's power supply is interrupted:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=187711&p=1897510#p1897510

If correct, I can't see too many Revo customers being happy to fork out another £150 for this box or (in my case, make a several hundred mile round trip to Awesome GTi) to reset it. Is there another way round it?

Doug


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Doug Short said:


> Shell discovered on her recent trip to Awesome that the Revo remap reverts to basic settings if the engine management system control unit's power supply is interrupted:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=187711&p=1897510#p1897510
> 
> ...


It might revert to basic settings, but those basic settings are not equivilant of 225 settings, but instead a basic remap i.e. 250bhp+.

The tweeks will make a difference, but the basic settings of the remap should still be making 250bhp+.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

boosted said:


> It might revert to basic settings, but those basic settings are not equivilant of 225 settings, but instead a basic remap i.e. 250bhp+.
> 
> The tweeks will make a difference, but the basic settings of the remap should still be making 250bhp+.


I'd like to agree with you there.....but I really do believe it goes back to more or less standard - especially after seeing the 'Stock' option in the software - the rolling road figures that Shell got backs that up too.

Lee


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Found out my settings today which are
boost 9 
timing 5
fuel 3 
this is quite an aggressive setting


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> Found out my settings today which are
> boost 9
> timing 5
> fuel 3
> this is quite an aggressive setting


Most are on timing 6 or 7... :? (6 for everyday 7 for the pod or track


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> boosted said:
> 
> 
> > It might revert to basic settings, but those basic settings are not equivilant of 225 settings, but instead a basic remap i.e. 250bhp+.
> ...


Have you had this confirmed by Revo? I find it doutbfull disconnecting the battery would do this. They are a worldwide company that have been doing this for years.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

boosted said:


> Have you had this confirmed by Revo? I find it doutbfull disconnecting the battery would do this. They are a worldwide company that have been doing this for years.


IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED REVO "Should" KEEP Adjusted Settings when battery disconnected.. (there have been a couple who's hasn't i've heard of, but can confirm MINE DOES !!!!


----------



## finesse (Mar 3, 2010)

I have an SPS3 Switch, when I change the settings it is automatically noticeable, no need to disconnect battery


----------



## finesse (Mar 3, 2010)

p.s

setting timing between 3-5 is good if you have to put ron95 fuel in

maximum boost at 8 is not a good idea for extended periods


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

I will follow your progress with great interest as I'm running Revo Stage2 map too. I think they said to me that since I got APX engine the fuel setting doesn't do anything just the boost and timing. Looking forwad to your VAG-COM finding with different settings.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

does anyone know much about these settings, is the user guide downloadable? as mentioned in my thread about my car getting a stage 2 from awesome, they had to set one of the settings for fuel down to 1, the lowest one and I want to know if i can change it?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

chrishumes said:


> does anyone know much about these settings, is the user guide downloadable? as mentioned in my thread about my car getting a stage 2 from awesome, they had to set one of the settings for fuel down to 1, the lowest one and I want to know if i can change it?


I didn't think you could adjust fueling but reads as if you can......

http://www.revotechnik.com/index.php?mod=sps_plus

http://www.revotechnik.com/resources/uploads/files/SPS_AdvancedUserGuide_V0707.pdf


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

chrishumes said:


> does anyone know much about these settings, is the user guide downloadable? as mentioned in my thread about my car getting a stage 2 from awesome, they had to set one of the settings for fuel down to 1, the lowest one and I want to know if i can change it?


If they set it up and its running ok why would you want to change it?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

this was the settings for the QS










for the TTS










i will have a look at what the RS is during the week


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey syd,

Sorry i couldn't make it sunday... it's been a mad few weeks...

I'm off work for the next couple of fridays... so i'm counting down to the Germany trip...

8 WORKING DAYS TO GO !!!!


----------



## Billyrogers (Jun 28, 2011)

sorry to bring up an old thread,

i have had my TT about a month and its had a REVO stage 2 by previous owner. i know his disconnected the battery and stuff when he took the subs out. i feel the remap may have gone back to standard.

liquid TT reads MAF 185 g/s
BHP 230-235
torque around 260

has a forge FMIC, Forge 007 DV and full Milltek exhaust.

remap was done at Awesome GTI. would i need to pay out for a new remap?


----------



## Billyrogers (Jun 28, 2011)

just spoke to AMD Essex and they confirmed that the remap goes to basic settings when the battery is disconnect sometimes so they said they will sort it out for me and wont take 10 min


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

good to know its getting sorted


----------



## Billyrogers (Jun 28, 2011)

All done now. AMD have changed the settings and done many other tests. The map was on basic settings. Spent an hour on the car and charged me nothing  happy


----------



## markhammill (Aug 15, 2013)

bigsyd said:


> this was the settings for the QS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring up an old post but would you happen to remember the settings for the QS?


----------

